# Bits of coffee



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Good evening

for a while now I have been getting tiny fines of old coffee being pulled through along with the water from the tank. I can mostly see this when preheating the cup using just water from the tank it always ends up being mostly clear but with lots of tiny black bits in it!

any ideas?

many thanks

ben


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

So your warming your cups with water from the brew head?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Correct


----------



## No big name! (Oct 25, 2012)

Does it clear after a couple of times? Could be bits of used coffee stuck to the group screen etc. from the previous shot.

What's your machine?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

It's a classic, it doesn't really seem to clear. After a couple of flushes through there is lesson the black bits butt heya re still present!


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry bloody auto correct! After a couple of flushes there are less black bits but they are still present.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Beanben said:


> It's a classic, it doesn't really seem to clear. After a couple of flushes through there is lesson the black bits butt heya re still present!


When the last time you dropped the shower screen and the dispersion block and gave them a good clean?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

About 2 days ago,, I always stay on top of cleaning the machine and back flush every couple of weeks and descale every month!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you run water into your cup without the screen do you still get the bits?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Haven't tried this, what would this indicate please?.

cheers for all your help and suggestions as always guys!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Crap in the screen.... Just a process of elimination


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> Crap in the screen


I wouldn't recommend doing that


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Jeebs! And recommendations? Cheers!


----------



## silver shamrock (Sep 28, 2014)

I get this every time I run some hot water through to warm the cup, its just grounds stuck on and around the edges of the shower head from the previous shot. I think the only way to eliminate it would be to completely clean this area every time you make a coffee. I wouldn't let you it worry you, probably 90% of these grounds come out on that first shot of water to heat the cup, can't see the other 10% affecting the flavour any


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

silver shamrock said:


> I think the only way to eliminate it would be to completely clean this area every time you make a coffee. I wouldn't let you it worry you


Brush and Flush every time would be my advice!


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

silver shamrock said:


> I get this every time I run some hot water through to warm the cup, its just grounds stuck on and around the edges of the shower head from the previous shot. I think the only way to eliminate it would be to completely clean this area every time you make a coffee. I wouldn't let you it worry you, probably 90% of these grounds come out on that first shot of water to heat the cup, can't see the other 10% affecting the flavour any


Completely agree.


----------



## roaringboy (Jun 14, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Brush and Flush every time would be my advice!


I do this but still get the odd ground or two when preheating the cup.


----------



## John James (Jun 7, 2014)

I hadn't descaled my machine for a while so decided to give it all a good clean out over the weekend.

I take the shower head off regularly but this time took off the block and gave that a good scrub as there was quite a bit of scale on there.

I don't normally pay much attention, just follow the instructions and get on with it but this time with my renewed interest in coffee I thought I would study the water a bit more closely and found lots of small bits in the water. I ran about 6 water containers through and could still see bits, more if I left the machine idle for a while. I thought initially they were grounds, then perhaps bits of disturbed scale. Eventually I came to the conclusion that they were probably new bits of scale and that unless I used bottled water they had always been there and I just hadn't looked. I do use filtered water but even so the water here is quite hard.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Could the black bits you are referring to be from the activated carbon of your water filter is using a brita or BTW jug? Noticed more in the tank of the silvia after changing the BTW filter yesterday.

Just a thought based on your comment about the bottled water. Way to tell would be to empty the tank directly into the same cup i.e remove the tank and pour directly in rather than run through the group head.

John


----------

